# Milwaukee Bucks @ Los Angeles Clippers Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-39, 7-29 away) 
vs.
Los Angeles Clippers (30-31, 23-13 home)*</h2>*---March 23rd, 2005---*









*Staples Center
Los Angeles, California*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 92, *Los Angeles* *90*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:







</h2>




































*PG: Maurice Williams
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Joe Smith 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF/C: Zaza Pachulia 
PF: Marcus Fizer *​
*<h2>Versus:<h2>​*









































*
PG: Rick Brunson 
SG: Bobby Simmons 
SF: Corey Maggette 
PF: Elton Brand 
C: Chris Kaman*

*Key Reserves:*






















*
PG: Shaun Livingston 
PG/SG: Marko Jaric 
C: Zeljko Rebraca*​

*Key Matchup:​**Joe Smith vs. Elton Brand​*<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRAND, ELTON" TITLE="BRAND, ELTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRAND, ELTON.jpg">​*Joe really needs to hold down the fort tonight. Elton Brand, who is younger and more physical than Joe, has big game potential. We need Joe to hold Elton to under 20 points, and for Joe to score at least 12 of his own. If Brand goes for over 20 points, and is controlling the paint, players such as Bobby Simmons and Corey Maggette will be giving the Bucks fits all night.*

*My Prediction:*-*Bucks*-*102* *Clippers*-*96*
*Although the Clippers are the more rested team, I think the Bucks have been playing well enough to win this game. Tonight we win our first road game versus a Western Confrence opponent. Go Bucks! :cheers: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Preview*

*Preview*​*Broadcasts: TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).
About the Clippers: They are coming off a 96-89 victory over Portland on Monday that allowed the Clippers to reach the 30-victory mark for just the fourth time in the last 12 seasons. The Clippers blocked a season-high 13 shots in that game, six shy of the franchise record.

Player to Watch
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRAND, ELTON" TITLE="BRAND, ELTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRAND, ELTON.jpg">, CLIPPERS
He led the victory over Portland with 22 points on 10-for-17 shooting. Brand, who hadn't blocked more than five shots in a single game this season, swatted away that many against Portland in the first quarter alone and finished with six. Entering play Tuesday, Brand was 11th in the league in rebounding, at 9.6. 

The Series:
The Bucks beat the Clippers, 92-90, on Feb. 4 at the Bradley Center. The Bucks have lost their last four games to the Clippers in Los Angeles.

Numbers Game:
23-13: The Clippers' home record.

11-2: The Clippers' home record against Eastern Conference opponents.

0: Bucks who have appeared in every game this season. Williams had played in every game until he sat out Tuesday against Seattle with a knee injury.*


----------



## Darth Bryant

I say more to watch Livingston and Jaric tonight. The clippers in light of not going to make the playoffs, are trying new offensenses getting ready for next year..


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Oh my god we are getting kicked on..41-20 middle of the 2nd Quarter... :curse: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Halftime Report:*​
*This game got ugly early, as the Clippers opened up a 34-17 1st quarter lead. The lead got as big as 26, and at that point I wasn't even going to do a Halftime Report, but we have since cut the lead to 17, 66-49 Clippers. I still think we have a chance of winning! :clap: 

Mo Williams isn't playing again for the Bucks, and Michael Redd and Desmond Mason are both having lackluster games so far. Redd has 12 points, while Mason has 6. Toni Kukoc is having an impressive game so far, scoing 13 points at half on 5-7 shooting in 14 minutes of action. Joe Smith, who was highlighted in the key matchup, only has 2 points, but leads the Bucks in rebounding, grabbing 5. Anthony Goldwire has 5 assists in his 2nd straight start.

Corey Maggette got off to a hot start for the Clippers, and has 17 points on 6 of 8 shooting. 2nd year veteran Chris Kaman is playing well, scoring 11 points and grabbing 6 rebounds in 16 minutes to action. Elton Brand, the other player featured in the Key Matchup, has 10 points and 4 rebounds. Rookie Shaun Livingston, who is slowly coming back from a knee injury, is impressing me with his pure point guard skills, scoring 2 points, 4 rebounds, and 6 assists in only 12 minutes of play. He is a real matchup problem against Anthony Gold wire.*

*Leaders:*​ *
Toni Kukoc-Bucks
13 points, 3 rebs, 2 assists
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="KUKOC, TONI" TITLE="KUKOC, TONI" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/KUKOC, TONI.jpg">

Corey Maggette-Clippers
17 points, 2 rebs, 2 assists
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MAGGETTE, COREY" TITLE="MAGGETTE, COREY" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/clippers/MAGGETTE, COREY.jpg">​*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Wow...I can't believe we are still in this game!! Down by 7 with 3 minutes to go...We have shown great heart just getting back in the game...I don't think we have enough left to win, but we have nothing to feel bad about. :angel: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Recap:*​
*No more playoffs. The Bucks extended their losing streak to 3, and in turn dropped out of the playoff race Tuesday, losing to the Los Angeles Clippers, 116-108 Wednesday in LA. The Bucks also extended their winless streak against the West on the road, it now stands at 0-13. We were without Mo Williams for the second straight game, sidelined with a left knee contusion. 

The game started off ugly, and the Bucks played catchup the entire game. Before the fans could get settled into their seats, the Clippers had a 10 points lead, and at the end of the 1st quarter it was 34-17. The scoring didn't stop in the 2nd, as each team put up 32, going into the half 66-49. The Bucks quickly made in a game after half, cut it down to 10, but the Clippers went on a run to end the 3rd and extended their lead back to 19 points. The Bucks opened the 4th with a 7-2, but then 5 consectutive points by the Clippers put that run down. With the Clipper lead at 17, the Bucks then went on a 10-0 run, and with 4:30 to go, it seemed like a 7 point deficit was possible to overcome. But then a loose ball scramble between Chris Kaman and Zaza Pachulia, where Pachulia ended up with the ball, resulted in a foul on Zaza, and Elton Brand finished the enusing possesion with a dunk, very demoralizing. Both teams traded baskets until there was 2 minutes to go, and a Dan Gadzuric slam brought us within six. After playing beautiful defense, the ball was in Corey Maggette's hands with 5 seconds left on the shot clock. Of course, he shot up a three point prayer, and it went it, dashing any hopes that were left of a comeback.

The Bucks were led in scoring again by Michael Redd, who dropped 31 points, on 10-27 shooting. Dan Gadzuric was again in double figures in rebouding, grabbing 11. Anthony Goldwire led the Bucks in assists in his 2nd straight start, dishing out 5. Toni Kukoc came off of the bench to score 16 points in 24 minutes. Pachulia almost had a double double off of the bench, scoring 9 and grabbing 8 rebounds in 17 minutes. Desmonds Mason never really found his stoke, scoring 14 points on 3-11 shooting.

The Clippers were led by Corey Maggette, who put up a great performance. 34 points on 10-15 shooting, 4-5 from 3's, 2 rebounds and 4 assists. Elton Brand, who was the player to watch, controlled the paint, scoring 24 points and 10 rebounds. Bobby Simmons had 16 points in 21 minutes off the bench. Rookie Shaun Livingston showed promise, dishing out 11 assists in 25 minutes, getting the start.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Photos*

*








Corey Maggette...Dominating









Desmond Mason!









Zaza!!









Good Defense, Michael!*​


----------

